# Deadlifts 225kg x8



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Deadlift rep pb from Wednesday morning 

Floating around 118kg bodyweight on any given day.

Also completed my





 now :thumbup1:


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Strong stuff there mate.


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

well done mate, what is 1 rep max


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

bongon95 said:


> well done mate, what is 1 rep max


Untested for a year, pulled 262.5 mid 2011.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice one pal. I struggle to keep form over 100kg. I can lift 150/160kg though?

I did 150kg for 2 reps. First one I nearly **** myself, the second I really thought about it as I really didnt fancy doing a dirty **** in my pants... luckily it didnt happen.

My max ive done is 160, i ignored doing deadlifts for a very long time, but do struggle with long arms and legs being 6foot4.

Any tips for making it better to do without straining?


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

littlesimon said:


> Untested for a year, pulled 262.5 mid 2011.


262 is impressive but i reckon if your pulling 225 x 8 you prob pull a bit more now.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

supermancss said:


> Nice one pal. I struggle to keep form over 100kg. I can lift 150/160kg though?
> 
> I did 150kg for 2 reps. First one I nearly **** myself, the second I really thought about it as I really didnt fancy doing a dirty **** in my pants... luckily it didnt happen.
> 
> ...


Long arms and legs are a benefit to deadlifts


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

supermancss said:


> Nice one pal. I struggle to keep form over 100kg. I can lift 150/160kg though?
> 
> I did 150kg for 2 reps. First one I nearly **** myself, the second I really thought about it as I really didnt fancy doing a dirty **** in my pants... luckily it didnt happen.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate!

The long arms will actually give you an advantage with deadlifting. I'm 6'3", squats have given me more of an issue but my technique seems of improved lately.

Hopefully Matt Griff will pass through and offer some advice, very knowledgeable guy, if not definitely drop him a PM.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Long arms and legs are a benefit to deadlifts


Talk of the devil :lol:


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Top lifting bud, think you should be called bigsimon though! 6ft 3" 118kg, not much about your that's little surely?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

chickenlegs said:


> Top lifting bud, think you should be called bigsimon though! 6ft 3" 118kg, not much about your that's little surely?


 :lol: cheers mate


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

I find that I start to arch my back when going over the 100kg mark and cant keep good form for the life of me. I was under the impression its more difficult having longer legs because you lift it higher  ?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

supermancss said:


> I find that I start to arch my back when going over the 100kg mark and cant keep good form for the life of me. I was under the impression its more difficult having longer legs because you lift it higher  ?


Not if your driving through with your legs. Its whole body movement.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Well done Simon, you will probably be able to lift 280kg for one rep now according to this little fella

http://www.vicjg.com/aspx/madcowint.aspx#


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

And natty right!?!? Very good mate.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> Deadlift rep pb from Wednesday morning
> 
> Floating around 118kg bodyweight on any given day.
> 
> ...


Very nice, weldone mate.

Couple of things that i would say.

Your feet look like they are too close together and your toes are pointing out. Maybe go another 4 inches out with your feet and point your toes straight bait like your going to jump up in the air..

Look up to the ceiling throughout the entire lift.

How long you been deadlifting? the whole 3 years?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks like you're shrinking Simon

Still cutting mate?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

As nice to watch as your benching mate,repped


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Well done Simon, you will probably be able to lift 280kg for one rep now according to this little fella
> 
> http://www.vicjg.com/aspx/madcowint.aspx#


Cheers mate, yeah I'm guessing about the same!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Mey said:


> And natty right!?!? Very good mate.


Thanks mate, yeah still a goody two shoes :lol:


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Good lift there. I'd be happy with that


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Very nice, weldone mate.
> 
> Couple of things that i would say.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips mate!

I've been deadlifting conventional for 2 years.

Started off with sumo, got upto 190 x5 in 5 months, then broke my hand.

Put me out of deadlifting for a while, eventually returned working up to 180kg x3 but had some technical issues.

So deloaded and tried conventional and stuck with it ever since.

I've experimented a few times with foot stance, find I'm faster off the floor with a narrow stance.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Long arms and legs are a benefit to deadlifts


Probably the only case where long limbs are and advantage in BB. I hate my monkey arms and legs.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

littlesimon said:


> Thanks for the tips mate!
> 
> I've been deadlifting conventional for 2 years.
> 
> ...


Good stuff. What you aiming for/?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Good stuff. What you aiming for/?


Cheers mate, just continue as I am until progression dries up, then I think I'll try the Coan Deadlift routine.

It'll be nice to get a 300kg pull at under 120kg by year end.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Great pulling pal


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

good lifting there simon

do u ever stop and re-set for a second after each rep or do u always touch the floor and up again - i appreciate it doesnt look like u 'bounce' it off the floor but do u ever let it rest for a second and then lift?


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

leeds_01 said:


> good lifting there simon
> 
> do u ever stop and re-set for a second after each rep or do u always touch the floor and up again - i appreciate it doesnt look like u 'bounce' it off the floor but do u ever let it rest for a second and then lift?


Cheers mate,

Before I started cutting in jan I always resetted at the bottom.

Only started touch and go because of being on keto and found it less draining.

Previous best from a dead stop is 237.5kg x4 and 245kg x3 but weighing 132kg.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Looks like you're shrinking Simon
> 
> Still cutting mate?


Eating at maintenance now mate, so enjoying some strong sessions again.

Squatted 180kg x7 last week with more in the tank, hoping to work up to 10 reps before upping the weight.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

martin brown said:


> Great pulling pal


Cheers Martin!


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

Impressive lift mate!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Just updating.

Got 227.5kg x7 this morning


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Easy - had 3 more in you there - quitter ! :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

littlesimon said:


> Deadlift rep pb from Wednesday morning
> 
> Floating around 118kg bodyweight on any given day.
> 
> ...


might wanna get sum cushions for that poor floor :lol:

top stuff m8t.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

littlesimon said:


> Just updating.
> 
> Got 227.5kg x7 this morning


Biger cushions!


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

i can't get over 200kg and i hav to wear straps or game over any tips ?


----------

